# Restoring Family Worship, Part 2: Some Biblical Support



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jun 30, 2009)

In Part 1 of our study, we defined family worship as “the occasion in which the members of a given family gather together in order to participate in special acts of worship, such as the singing of praise, the reading and hearing of Scripture, and the offering of prayer to God.” In this segment of our study, we’ll attempt to provide some biblical support for the practice of family worship.

*Restoring Family Worship, Part 2: Some Biblical Support*

Your servant,


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Houchens (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks


----------

